# Critique Gypsy Vanner {Irish Cob}



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! He looks like a very good stamp of a Gypsy Vanner  He's got plenty of feather and bone, and a nice kind head  He's lovely


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

He is really nice....alil dirty though lol :lol:


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

*He's gorgeous! I love gypsies. .  *


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice cob - well put together. What are you planning to do with him?


----------



## athm (Dec 19, 2007)

gosh he's amazing!

you're so lucky to own one of these horses.

what do you plan on doing with him?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

The good:
• Nice overall body balance
• Short back, strong loin
• Deep girth, well-sprung ribs (lots of lung space)
• Great bone, very sturdy looking legs 

The bad:
• Steep shoulder
• Very heavy neck (nice arch, but thick, even for the breed & sex. I will concede that it may seem worse than it really is because of how hairy he is in these photos)
• Thick throatlatch
• Needs more butt!
• Legs kind of short and short front cannons (not necessarily bad for all disciplines)

Conclusion: He's definitely built like a puller; in fact the only thing in the "bad" category that would affect him adversely in that capacity is I'd like to see a bigger butt (aka: motor) on him

In a riding capacity, his front end is going to make it harder for him to be light, despite his uphill build. Higher levels of collection may restrict his airway, due to the thickness of neck and throatlatch. His shoulder doesn't lend itself to the long smooth stride that is ideal for a riding horse.

Really cute horse, I love his expression and how he's always got his ears pricked. He looks very curious and alert


----------

